# Custom Cooler/rod-rack



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Latest rack install on a GMC H-Duty tricked to the gills....owner came from Massacheusetts for this one!!!
Now this is a beach buggy!!!





































Git'r done!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

dam another nice one mike !!
what size cooler fits in there ??


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks guys!!! I thought it looked reel purdy on that tricked out truck!!!

And Derf....128 qt. Igloo Marine



Git'r done!!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

kool 
a bucket holder on one side and a smaller cooler on the other add a spike holder and a few more rod tubes and it will be on my ford  
yea i'm working again !! 
give me a few to get caught up and i'm headin' to jersey !! 
btw , i hear you are going to do a job for chuck 
soon , mike soon :fishing:


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> kool
> a bucket holder on one side and a smaller cooler on the other add a spike holder and a few more rod tubes and it will be on my ford
> yea i'm working again !!
> give me a few to get caught up and i'm headin' to jersey !!
> ...


Great news Derf on the jobby-job!!!! I'm here when ya get set!!! Works getting off-the-hook as of this past week! Gotta Camper coming in tomorrow for alotta custom rigging. 
Yes...Chucks wanting to get some work done on an existing rack in the future....

See ya soon!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Works getting off-the-hook as of this past week!


isn't that the way it always is ??
feast or famine


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> isn't that the way it always is ??
> feast or famine




LOL! Yup....but remember this DERF......weeks to go till they're back!!! Spring is in the air!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

How did you mount the rack to the tow hooks? I have the same truck and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the receivers to the tow hooks. Thanks

Adam


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Adam said:


> How did you mount the rack to the tow hooks? I have the same truck and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the receivers to the tow hooks. Thanks
> 
> Adam


Hey Adam!

Customer did the steel receiver tubes himself......Leeds engineering and alittle bit of custom mods and welded them in is how he set them...


Hope this helps!!!!


Michael


----------



## drumblitz (Apr 29, 2007)

*rod and cooler racks*

I've seen some of the rod racks that you built and I really like what I see. How do I go about getting one built for myself ? :fishing:


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

drumblitz said:


> I've seen some of the rod racks that you built and I really like what I see. How do I go about getting one built for myself ? :fishing:


Thanks Drumblitz for the compliment towards my work!!! If ya want to talk racks....you can call me in the evenings or on weekends @ (856)297-3056.........I'm coming down the first weekend in June for the Cobes.....Thanks again!!!

Look forward to hearing from ya!!!

Michael


----------

